# NREMT-B vs. Virginia EMT-B testing



## VirginiaEMT (Oct 23, 2010)

I am trying to figure out a few things about the NREMT-B exam......

1.What, if any, will the benefits be from me being NR? 
2.I scored a 90, first try, on the Virginia EMT-B exam so does this mean I should do well on the NREMT-B test? Are the questions on the NR exam based on Virginia's protocols and SOP's?
3.If I understand correctly, since I just finished the Virginia exam in June, I would only have to take the written part of the NR course.
4.Does being NREMT-B provide reciprocity in other states? I am planning on going to disaster areas with Mennonite Disaster Relief, and this would be a nice benefit

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2010)

1) Easier to move than with just your state cert
2) Maybe. The NREMT testing is an adaptive learning test, so it will most likely be nothing like the VA test. IIRC if you did percentages for the NR test, most people that pass get something like a 60%
3) If NREMT will take the VA practicals and it's been under a year since you took your state ones, then yes only the written. Call NR to find out if they'll take your state practicals.
4) It might, but you still have to apply for state certification. The NREMT cert does not give you authority to practice anywhere except on federal installations by itself. But it will help you apply in a decent amount of states


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Oct 24, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> 1) Easier to move than with just your state cert
> 2) Maybe. The NREMT testing is an adaptive learning test, so it will most likely be nothing like the VA test. IIRC if you did percentages for the NR test, most people that pass get something like a 60%
> 3) If NREMT will take the VA practicals and it's been under a year since you took your state ones, then yes only the written. Call NR to find out if they'll take your state practicals.
> 4) It might, but you still have to apply for state certification. The NREMT cert does not give you authority to practice anywhere except on federal installations by itself. But it will help you apply in a decent amount of states



I guess I am trying to figure out what the different subjects are that I may encounter on the NREMT-B test that wasn't on Virginia's. I took 3 sample test on   ID44.com's website and scored 90,90, and 100. I feel confident in my knowledge because I read everyday but I would hate to go take the test only to find questions on subjects that I haven't encountered here in Virginia, such as a drug that is administered in Texas but not in Virginia, if you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 24, 2010)

VirginiaEMT said:


> I guess I am trying to figure out what the different subjects are that I may encounter on the NREMT-B test that wasn't on Virginia's. I took 3 sample test on   ID44.com's website and scored 90,90, and 100. I feel confident in my knowledge because I read everyday but I would hate to go take the test only to find questions on subjects that I haven't encountered here in Virginia, such as a drug that is administered in Texas but not in Virginia, if you know what I'm getting at.



The questions are all based on the National Curriculum. I'd go buy an NREMT-B study guide and go through it if I were you. I'm assuming there will be stuff on it that wasn't taught in VA though. I know NM doesn't use NREMT-B cause the state scope is much broader than NR, so it doesn't cover too much invasive stuff. 
I wish I could help more, but the NREMT-I test is the only NR test I've ever taken


----------

